# Five correctional officers charged in dog fondling



## Dennis Jones (Oct 21, 2009)

These mental cases shouldn't of been issued a rubber gun and a gold fish




> WESLEY P. HESTER TIMES-DISPATCH STAFF WRITER
> Published: October 27, 2009
> Five Virginia Department of Corrections officers have been charged with animal cruelty involving the fondling of a K-9 dog and videotaping the two incidents.
> All five officers were training at the Academy for Staff Development in Goochland County to become K-9 handlers. They were charged across the James River in Powhatan County where the kennel is located, at the Powhatan Correctional Center.
> ...


http://www2.timesdispatch.com/rtd/news/local/article/POWH271_20091026-235201/301848/


----------



## Andrew Rowley (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Good gawd, who hasn't been told that in the military or police. Did anyone ask that dog if they thought it was abuse. ha ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Dennis Jones (Oct 21, 2009)

David Frost said:


> Good gawd, who hasn't been told that in the military or police. Did anyone ask that dog if they thought it was abuse. ha ha ha.
> 
> DFrost


I doubt the dog is kneeling and crying on the floor of the shower over this but this gross level of unproffessionalism is, well, gross. hope they all get put in the street over this


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Dennis Jones said:


> I doubt the dog is kneeling and crying on the floor of the shower over this but this gross level of unproffessionalism is, well, gross. hope they all get put in the street over this


And then what about the street dogs ? Oh the humanity


----------



## Andrew Rowley (Nov 3, 2008)

oh come on Dennis, is it really that much of a biggy that the dog got some extra ciriculum love from his handler. I might change my post signature thingy now:-&:-&


----------



## Dennis Jones (Oct 21, 2009)

Andrew Rowley said:


> oh come on Dennis, is it really that much of a biggy that the dog got some extra ciriculum love from his handler. I might change my post signature thingy now:-&:-&


 
the dog was not purchased by the taxpayer(me) for the amusment of some twisted corrections officers, if these guys conduct themselves like this in training on government time, how effective do you think they'll be on the job. It's not like they took a two hour lunch at a tittie bar. It goes to their whole attitude.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

It was men with a male dog, that’s gay!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Dennis Jones said:


> the dog was not purchased by the taxpayer(me) for the amusment of some twisted corrections officers, if these guys conduct themselves like this in training on government time, how effective do you think they'll be on the job. It's not like they took a two hour lunch at a tittie bar. It goes to their whole attitude.


Hey, I'm not defending them but if you're concerned about people wasting taxpayers money and general efficiency..you've focused on the wrong people :lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I gotta be honest, I'm sittin' here chucklin' at some of the responses. Truly it is pretty funny.

DFrost


----------



## Dennis Jones (Oct 21, 2009)

David Frost said:


> I gotta be honest, I'm sittin' here chucklin' at some of the responses. Truly it is pretty funny.
> 
> DFrost


 
is this some sort of hazing prank some handlers pull on the newbie?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Dennis Jones said:


> the dog was not purchased by the taxpayer(me) for the amusment of some twisted corrections officers, if these guys conduct themselves like this in training on government time, how effective do you think they'll be on the job. It's not like they took a two hour lunch at a tittie bar. It goes to their whole attitude.


If they weren’t doing this they probably would be spanking their own monkey, lots of monkey getting spanked on taxpayer time. I think something like this happened in the White House once. Something about a dress in a closet with a stain on it, or something, I don’t remember the details


----------



## Dennis Jones (Oct 21, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> If they weren’t doing this they probably would be spanking their own monkey, lots of monkey getting spanked on taxpayer time. I think something like this happened in the White House once. Something about a dress in a closet with a stain on it, or something, I don’t remember the details


 
Well, the dog is ruined now, any inmate with a soft set of hands will totally get over on him


;-)


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Dennis Jones said:


> is this some sort of hazing prank some handlers pull on the newbie?


Yes. It's been a hazing prank for as long as I've been associated with MWD's and PSD's. That career started in 1966. 

DFrost


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

That's a helluva prank....jerking off a dog. What do you guys do if it's a female dog:-o


----------



## Dennis Jones (Oct 21, 2009)

todd pavlus said:


> That's a helluva prank....jerking off a dog. What do you guys do if it's a female dog:-o


Dinner and a movie first?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Dennis Jones said:


> Dinner and a movie first?


 
Bitches !


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Yes. It's been a hazing prank for as long as I've been associated with MWD's and PSD's. That career started in 1966.
> 
> DFrost


Wow I dident know some people did it for fun we did it out of necessity. When we were kids we were very very poor it was the only way we could feed the cat.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Yes. It's been a hazing prank for as long as I've been associated with MWD's and PSD's. That career started in 1966.
> 
> DFrost


Wait a minute, are you saying it doesn't work?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Steve Strom said:


> Wait a minute, are you saying it doesn't work?


Damn, I can still use the latex gloves for gardening I guess 8-[


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've heard that it's only illegal in the Southern States if there's a ring involved!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

#1, it may be time to rework the entrance exam. Do they really fall for this? #2, those who do their own AIs, might book a vet visit the next time, lest they be charged with cruelty or some form of bestiality. #3, please tell me this is a joke and the animal rights movement hasn't gotten so entrenched that some prosecutor has nothing else to do. 

Terrasita


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I dont see the problem with these guys gettin sacked, and they should. If I started playing with myself, or a work mate, in front of other staff members and videotaped it then I could totally expect to get sacked and maybe some sort of trouble if the police were called. I dont see why doing the same thing to an animal in the work place should be any different, prank or not. Police/military and correctional staff dont get a free pass, infact Government and its employees should always be held to a higher standard than citizens.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Still shakin' my head laughing. 

DFrost


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

> The veterinarian had the audacity to say to me, 'Mr. White, if you'll just come on back here, we'll show you how to do this, and next time, you don't have to bring in the dog. You can just bring in the semen.' 'That's OK. You go ahead and jack off the dog. He follows me around too much as it is.'


Ron WHite


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> I dont see why doing the same thing to an animal in the work place should be any different, prank or not. Police/military and correctional staff dont get a free pass, infact Government and its employees should always be held to a higher standard than citizens.


 Giving a co worker a good prong correction will get you fired...unless it's a dog. See, there are exceptions.=D>

Like David said, this is old hat. I mainly hear about it from MWD handlers.

BTW, one of our county dogs, a Dutchie, pleasured himself to completetion 4 times the other night. Should he be fired for sex on duty?=D> The guys watched...sickos should be fired as well I guess.

I believe in Tn it's legal as long as you bring no harm to the animal....right David? At least it was back in the 80s from what I hear. I lived there then and it seemed pretty liberal when I heard it.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Still shakin' my head laughing.
> 
> DFrost


Are you laughing because it brings back fond memories???????


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Mike Lauer said:


> Ron WHite


Correction, that's Ron "tater salad" White  Damn that man is funny!!


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

my sister did this to one of her dogs once/ It was a Weim.

she was being silly - but doing that had never crossed my mind. Who were her parents anyway?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

todd pavlus said:


> Are you laughing because it brings back fond memories???????


Among other reasons.

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> I believe in Tn it's legal as long as you bring no harm to the animal....right David? At least it was back in the 80s from what I hear. I lived there then and it seemed pretty liberal when I heard it.


Offically, the word is; what a man and his dog do in the privacy of their own home is no one elses business.

DFrost


----------



## Dennis Jones (Oct 21, 2009)

If this is the one and only "aw shit" for these turn keys, maybe in house disciplinary action and a unit review of the "Hazing" regulations is in order. my initial reaction was a bit visceral


----------

